# Are baby wipes ok to use on wheel?



## Harleythehog (Aug 18, 2013)

Last night I used baby wipes on Harley's wheel and it worked great! I went to check on her at 2 am and her wheel was a mess! She had pooped tons and peed on it  I usually use a Kleenex or paper towel and bit of water to wipe it up, but last night was extra messy so I tried a baby wipe and it worked great. I was glad I did that at 2:00 am because when I got up at 5:30 am she had messed in it again and just as bad. If baby wipes are okay to use I may use this routine in the middle of the night so it isn't so bad to wash during the daytime when I actually take it out and scrub it. It's a little scented but she still used the wheel after so at least I can assume it didn't brother her and I would think it is non toxic. 

She seems to solely use her wheel as a bathroom. I rarely see it anywhere else in her cage... This and in the bathtub when I give her footbaths.

Does anyone know if baby wipes are toxic to hedgies or not? I wouldnt think tea tree oil was if no one told me, so better safe to ask about this one too.


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

I wouldn't be particularly concerned. IF a residue is left, the tiny amount of ingredients probably aren't going to be an issue. It is possible that he will anoint the taste or scent, but that is usually just a couple-of-times thing. Once Sophie has anointed with something a time or two, that seems to give a her a lifetime 'inoculation', so to speak.

If concerned, come back over the wheel with a moist paper towel for a final wipe. It would be fine to ONLY use a couple of moist paper towels. You are just giving the wheel a quick clean, not a full wash.

I usually don't worry about a messy wheel during the night, but if it is really bad when I check on her, then a quick wipe only takes a second.


----------



## darkwingdc (Mar 11, 2013)

I have been using them on Helga's Wheel and PVC tube for months with no problems. They clean GREAT


----------



## Harleythehog (Aug 18, 2013)

darkwingdc said:


> I have been using them on Helga's Wheel and PVC tube for months with no problems. They clean GREAT


Great! Good to know they suffer no ill effects from baby wipes. They do work great for the on-the-fly clean up. I just switched from the silent spinner to the comfort wheel, and the comfort w doesn't have drain holes for pee so it gets messy (sorry for the grossness). I had to wipe her wheel down again overnight and early this morning before work.


----------

